
The Mindfulness Conspiracy - charlysl
https://www.theguardian.com/international
======
sidcool
The link seems incorrect. Actual link is
[https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/jun/14/the-
min...](https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/jun/14/the-mindfulness-
conspiracy-capitalist-spirituality)

